# Non paid CPC-As internship available



## mcsluyter (May 30, 2016)

Just posted on the job boards at CodersDirect.com by a healthcare provider. It is unpaid but you may want to consider getting the experience to add to your resume and become that more marketable. Please go to the "Jobs" tab at CodersDirect.com homepage for details and to contact employer direct. 

Job #6378  

Hello,
 We are currently seeking coders and medical billers looking to gain experience in the field of medical billing and coding. I have been there myself. I know how hard it is to break into this field and to get that Apprentice off your certs.
 What we are looking for are billers and coders.
 Coders:- This is a non paid internship. You are to review Medical Charts for proper coding and any missed charges. Compile reports based off of information given to you.


----------



## lggrigg (May 31, 2016)

Who is and how does one apply to the employer?


----------



## mcsluyter (May 31, 2016)

*How to apply*

Jobs are posted in CodersDirect.com job boards by employers.

To see the job description and contact information you need to go to CodersDirect.com, in the upper right hand corner press the "Jobs" tab. That will take you to all posted jobs. Go to the Job number you are interested in and press "Job Description". The job will appear along with the contact information. 

CodersDirect.com provides free job boards to all HIM employers and that employer would be contacted directly with any questions.

Thanks

Mark


----------

